# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  كلمـــــــات قطيفيه

## Malamh Cute

*مرحبـــــــــــــا*

*شفت ليكم 70 كلمة قطيفية مع ترجمتها*

*ولطشتها ليكم وان شاء الله ماتكوون مكررهـ*

*تفضلو*
*عيزا ميزا : يعني الشيء بسيط ومافيه صعوبه

ويش خانته : يعني الشيء مايصلح ولافيه فايده

زرنوق : منــفذ

رســتــه : الشــارع

نابله : كلمة تستخذم للتعجب من الشيء

نصيافات : توائم

جان : كـان

جاي : شاي

جدوع : فطور

شكر : سكـر

صبعبلـي : اسكريم

هداويه : ليش

داكو : هذه

صمايل :يقولوها النسوان اذا تذكروا حاجه وهم يسولفوا

حندس : ظلمه

خواهـر : حر شديد

دختور : دكـتـور

مشمر : حرام الصلاة

دوشق : منام

دروازه : يعني باب

اتختن : اتغبى

بانكه : مروحه

اسقط السياره : اسفــــــــــــط

باكول : باقول

عفر : يمكن

شوين زين : فتره زينه

ادناة بقاله : بقاله قريبه

حق ويش : لماذا

غتلـــه ... ظلمه 

مدلخ ... غليــظ 

خاشوقه .. ملعقه 

مشكاب .. صحن او طاسه 

مالي ّ كار .. مالي دخل 

حيزه .. مكان يحطوا فيه سمك 

دلاغ ... جوارب

متلجلج ... الخليط ماذاب عدل 

غنجه .. الصحن البيضاوي صحن الغذاء

البلنق = السرير \ خاصة حق المعاريس ايام زمان

القز = الفرن

الروزنه = عادة تكون داخل الغرفه وهي فتحه تكون في الجدار مسكره من الطرف الثاني وكان يوضع فيها الاغراض \مشط . كريم .كحل ........ \

الغشايه = الجرح الباغي

كمشه = الملعقه

باديه =الطاسه الصغيره والكبيره يسموها غضاره

كونه = حفره صغيره في الارض ( تستخدم عادة في لعب التيله و الكوره الصغيره اضن حق التنس الارضي )

كويت = وهو اليهال اول كانوا بيعملوا ليهم بيوت من السعف والقراطيس والخيش . يتيمعو يهال الفريق (اصبيان وفتايه).

السحلوب = كلمه من مصطلحات لعبة التيله

جخه = على حسب موقعها في الجمله ( ممتاز , وحلو , ....... )

سنجاغ = الماء والسكرمخلوط مع بعض واحيانا مع قليل من الدهن 

خنافس = الشعرالطويل

قفه = على شكل الصفريه ولكن مصنوعه من الخوص

ميمجه : يعني صحن صغير ( بس حلوه ميمجه)

جارديله : بكره يوضع فيها خيط الخياطه وتوضع في مكينة الخياطه

كشمه : نظاره

بادور: مسمار 

مجداح: دريل يدوي يعني ..كيف اشرح ادريل drill بالعربي 

كبان او قبان : يعني ميزان مائي .. يستخدم في البناء وموجود صورته في كتاب العلوم الصف الرابع

رصاصه بفتح الراء والصاد : يعني دباسه

خرم برم : يعني شي نص ونص أو شي حيا الله 

على كلك : على أخرطي 

بند : يقولوا فلان بند من العمل أي هون أو فلان مبند اليوم عن العمل يعني ماراح . يعني هالكلمه تستخدم في أكثر من موضع.

باجر = بكرة 

معاش = راتب

ديرمة = مكياج

خداره = ستاره 

حبابه = امي الكبيره او جدتي 

قربه ماء كبيره = باغه 

اعكس = يعني روح صور صوره شخصيه 

مدغبشه = مخربشه

مزيز= مالح شوي

صبخ= مالح جدا"

علقم = طعمه مر*

*وســــــــــــلامـــــتكمـ دمتم بود* 

*أنتضر ردودكم* 

*تحياتي*

*كرووزهـ**

*

----------


## soosah2

يقول الشاعر : اذا ضاق عليك الزمان بهمه افصخ دلاغك وشمه 


ههههه ذكرتيني بهذا المثل 
والله مشكورة واااايد : يعني واجد ههه اتفلسف 

الحين عرفت معاني كلمات ما كنت اعرفها اذا قالوها

----------


## نسمة ليل

يسلووووووووووووو

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

والله خوش كلمات بعضهم لكن ماأقولهم بصراحه
جداد عليي
مشكوره حبيبتي كروزه
يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يســــــــــــــــــــــلموو ع المرورو نورتو*

----------


## hope

*هههههههههههه*

*يسلموو ع الموضوع* 

*بس احسه فيه كلمات غررريبه وثقيله شوي* 

*وهادي احنا نعتبرها سبه عدنا* 
*خنافس = الشعرالطويل*

*بعدين تطلع يعني الشعر الطويل !*



*وهذا اختصار عجبني خخ*

*اعكس =* *يعني روح صور صوره شخصيه* 

بس فيه كلمات واجد مرت عليي من قبل وفيه كلمات اول مره أسمع فيهم 

ع العموووم الموضووع

----------


## hope

*هههههههههههه*

*يسلموو ع الموضوع* 

*بس احسه فيه كلمات غررريبه وثقيله شوي* 

*وهادي احنا نعتبرها سبه عدنا* 

*خنافس = الشعرالطويل*


*بعدين تطلع يعني الشعر الطويل !* 





*وهذا اختصار عجبني خخ*


*اعكس =* *يعني روح صور صوره شخصيه* 



*بس فيه كلمات واجد مرت عليي من قبل وفيه كلمات اول مره أسمع فيهم* 

**


* لكن الموضووع مره حلوو ويذكرني بحبابتي الله يرحمها* 

*يسلموو على الطرح ..*

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

هههههههههه
هداويه : ليش
صبعبلـي : اسكريم
عجبنتني الكلمات
يسلمووووو

----------


## حكاية حب

هههه ع ـجبووني 
إني مرح أنكر في بعض الكلماات أقولهم بس البعض جدااد عليي
ههه عالعمووم ثاانكس
حكاية

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *يسلموو ع الموضوع*  
> *بس احسه فيه كلمات غررريبه وثقيله شوي*  
> *وهادي احنا نعتبرها سبه عدنا*  
> *خنافس = الشعرالطويل* 
> 
> *بعدين تطلع يعني الشعر الطويل !*  
> 
> ...



 
 
*يســـــــــــلمو حور ع المرور الرووعهـ نورتي ياقمر*

*اذا على الكـــــلمات الكلما ت كشخهـ* 

*ههههههه ترى صحيح مايناسب خنافس هذا معناها* 

*الله يرحم الجميع* 

*نورتي دمتِ بود ياعسل* 

*تحياتي*

*كرووزهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> هههههههههه
> 
> هداويه : ليش
> صبعبلـي : اسكريم
> عجبنتني الكلمات
> يسلمووووو



 
*يســـــــــلموو أسير عالمرور نورت* 

*اذا على الكلمات هذا تراف* 
**


*تحياتي* 

*كرووزهـ *

----------


## Malamh Cute

> هههه ع ـجبووني 
> 
> إني مرح أنكر في بعض الكلماات أقولهم بس البعض جدااد عليي
> ههه عالعمووم ثاانكس
> 
> حكاية



 
*يســــــــــلموو حكاية ع المرور نورتي* 

*دمتِ بود*

*تحياتي*

*كرووزهـ*

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلمو

----------


## مواسي الشاكي

مشكــــورة كرووووزة
أنا من محبي الكلمات القطيفية القديمة
ولا زلت أتكلمها حفاظآ على تراثنا 
مثل.. هذا بنشه يعني هذا وقته
ضارب بند ،، مكان مزحوم
حوي ،، حوش البيت الداخلي (الصالة)
غوري ،، أبريق.. كانو يسمونه بعد كيتلي
أوتي ،، مكـــواة
تشاكيل ،، ألوان
خوب ،، كلمة تستخدم للتوضيح 
وحاجات وحاجات... على العموم مشكورة خيـــوه

 :kaseh:

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلمو



 
*يســـــــلمو ******** ع المرور نورت*  
*دمت بود* 
**

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مشكــــورة كرووووزة
> 
> أنا من محبي الكلمات القطيفية القديمة
> ولا زلت أتكلمها حفاظآ على تراثنا 
> مثل.. هذا بنشه يعني هذا وقته
> ضارب بند ،، مكان مزحوم
> حوي ،، حوش البيت الداخلي (الصالة)
> غوري ،، أبريق.. كانو يسمونه بعد كيتلي
> أوتي ،، مكـــواة
> ...



 
*يســــــلمو مواسي الشاكي ع المرور الروعه نورت* 

*بنChــــــه (بنشه ) أعرفها بس مااقولها* 

*ضارب بند مااعرفها بس عرفتها يسلموو*

*حوي ،خوب أعرفهم* 

*تشاكيل عجبتني الكلمه كفيراً (هذا تراف كثيراَ=كفيراً)*

*اوتي كمان نو مااعرفه وكمان يسلمو كتيـــــر* 

*يســــلمو كتيـــــــر ع الاضافه الترافيه* 

*دمت بود* 

*تحياتي* 

*كرووزهـ*

----------


## حلم فنانه

مشكوره 
على الطرح الجميل
والله ان في بعض الكلمات فطستني من الضحك<<<هههههههههه
لأني اول مره اسمعها
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مشكوره 
> 
> على الطرح الجميل
> والله ان في بعض الكلمات فطستني من الضحك<<<هههههههههه
> 
> *دووم الضحكهـ* 
> لأني اول مره اسمعها
> 
> *هذا تراف* 
> ...



 
**
*تســــلمي ع المرور نورتي*

*دمتـــي بوود * 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بنسبة الى صمايل من جد اضحك على الحريم اذا قالوها ههههههههههههههه
بنسبة الى سنجاغ او صنجاغ المهم خبري فيها هذا الا يحوه في الشعر الامثل قيفيز حق السيارات هههههههههههههههههههه
سنجاغ = الماء والسكرمخلوط مع بعض واحيانا مع قليل من الدهن 

وفي كلمة يقولوها بعد
برنص=؟؟؟؟؟؟
يلله الا يعرفها يجاوب وبعد اسبوع بقوله اليكم
هههههههههه

يعطيك ربي مليون عافية خية على الطرح الراقي
ثراث ويجيب ان نعتز به برغم انها مصطلحات مضحكة ولاكم يجب ان نتعز بثراث ابائنا
تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> بنسبة الى صمايل من جد اضحك على الحريم اذا قالوها ههههههههههههههه
> 
> بنسبة الى سنجاغ او صنجاغ المهم خبري فيها هذا الا يحوه في الشعر الامثل قيفيز حق السيارات هههههههههههههههههههه 
> صمايل كلمه حركات  
> سنجاغ أني أعرفه انه شسمه بعد بس ماباقول 
> سنجاغ = الماء والسكرمخلوط مع بعض واحيانا مع قليل من الدهن  
> وفي كلمة يقولوها بعد
> برنص=؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يلله الا يعرفها يجاوب وبعد اسبوع بقوله اليكم
> ...



 

*نــــووورت جريح الروح*  
*دمت بووود وأنتضــــر أجابتي*  
** 
*تحياتي* 
*كرزوهـ*

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكووووووووووووووره

----------


## Malamh Cute

**

*عاشقة تسلمي ع المــــرور نورتي* 
**
*ولا شكــر على وجب هذا واجبنا نحو التراف* 
*دمتي بود* 
**
*كرووزهـ*

----------


## متوسدالذيب

هل هذا هو كلام اهل تاروت افيدونا


*حْضَارْ: سور المزرعة أو البيت في القديم0*
*ادَّنْ وْبِيْهَات : أذن من فتره – آذان الصلاة0*
*حِبْ: بكسر الحاء - وعاء لشرب الماء قديماً0تكون من الأعلى**أسطوانية الشكل**ثم تتسع للأسفل*
*شَرْب: الشَّرْب - المسار الذي يجري فيه الماء لسقاية الزرع0*
*أمْ الخَضَرْواللِّيْفْ : النخلة 0 وكانت الأمهات يقولون لأطفالهم لاتخرج للشارع حتى لاتسرقك أم الخضر والليف وذلك لتخويفهم0*
*أوْقَرْ : انتهى من صنع شي*
*بَادْقِيْر: غطاء ألمنيوم مخروطي**الشكل يغطى به رأس القدو (القدو شبيه بالارجيله)0*
*بَانْكَهْ : مروحة كهربائية0*
*بَرْهِي**:** غطاء ألمنيوم مخروطي**الشكل يغطى به رأس القدو(القدو شبيه بالارجيله)0*
*بَلَنْق : هو سرير ذو أرجل طويلة ويصنع من الخشب القوي .وأحيانا يزين بالستائر خصوصا للعرائس الجدد**.*
*تَنْدِيْل : عامل أو رئيس عمال0*
*خَشَفْ: قطع من كسر طينية0* 
*خَنَا: عطر0*
*دُوْشَقْ : مرتبة - مرقد - منام 0وهو ثقيل جدا محشو بالقطن الخالص ومخيطبخياطة مربعة أو معينية.**رُوْزَنَةْ : فتحة في الجدار يوضع بها بعض الأشياء الصغيرة بعيدا عن يد الاطفال0*
*سَبْرَا: بروده شديده0*
*سَبِسْتَار: مستشفى*
*سُلُوْق: السلوق: الرطب يسلق بالماء بطريقه خاصة ثم يجفف0*
*سَنْبُوْك:القارب الصغير*
*شَعْرُوْر: شيء مبعثر* 
*شَلَفْ: رف0*
*شَيَّفْ: عمل الشيء بسرعه0*
*صَاقْعَةْ:صاعقه - البرق0*
*صَخَّهْ: هدوء*
*صَمَايِلْ : تقال إذا نسى شي ثم تذكره يقول صمايل0*
*صَنُو: تطلق على الطفل الصغير*
*طَفْلَهْ : رطوبة*
*عَسْقَهْ:عذق النخلة بعد أن يجف0*
*عَفَرْ:  يمكن – على مااعتقد0 أو أظن*
*غَضَارَهْ: طاسه*
*فَتَايَةْ:جمع فتاة - وتقال للفتيات فوق عمر الخمس سنوات واقل من 13 سنة تقريبا0*
*قَاعُوْدَةْ: قطعه مستديرة مصنوعة من الخوص توضع على الرأس عند حمل الماء أو نحوه0* 
*قَحَّمْ :قفل الباب بالقوه0أو ربط الشيء بقوة 0*
*قدروا:انتهوا أو اتموا0*
*كَاوَرْ: الكاور مسمار الدوامة*
*كَرْ: الكر:**أداة لصعود النخلة يوضع حول خصر الرجل ويلف حول النخلة**ويبدأ في التسلق0*
*كَرْفَايَهْ: سرير*
*كَنْبَلْ: لحاف*
*مَرْزَبَانْ :الزبيل0*
*مِشْكَابْ: صحن*
*مْشَوَّغْ: المشوغ هو غصن من شجرة الرمان0*
*مِفِلْ: مثل -  قلبت الثاء إلى فاء*
*مَنْتَبْ:حديده معكوفه تستعمل في صيد السمك0*
*مَنَزْ: المنز: سرير للطفل متارجح0*
*نَمُوْنَهْ : أو نامونه0 – والنامونه عينه من الشيء أو شبيه له0 أو شكل الشيء  0يقول للبائع أعطني من  نفس النمونه أو النوع*
*هَاكِعْ : جالس0 وهاكعه – جالسه0*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

نصيافات : توائم
هذي دايما مااقولها لاولاد اخووي التوأم .

اعكس = روح صوور .. واعكس اساسا هي كلمة فارسة
واعتقد حتى جخه وصمايل والمراد بعد يقوولوها .. واصلها فارسي .

يسلمووو حبووبة ع النقل .

وردا على متوسد الذيب اللي ذكرته اهل تاروت واكثر المناطق يقولوه . بس أخر كلمة وكذلك بعض الكلمات اول مرة اسمعها

تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

خخخخخخخخ 

يسلمووو ع اللهجه

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

والله خووووش كلمات بعضها اقولها وبعضها توني اعرفها

ابدعتي بهالموضوع


يسلمووووووووووووو


تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

كلمات جداً رائعه 

تفوح منهم رائحة الماضي العطره

سلمت يداك خيتو كرزه

والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## ياجرح

موضوع حلو

بعض  هذي الكلمات نستخدمها في البحرين للحين اعني الشيعة طبعا

بس واجد منها اول مرة اسمعه

يعطيك العافية

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

كلمات حلوة واسمعها ونقول بعضها
بس فيه كلمات جدد علي اول مرة اسمعها
ويسلموا كروزة

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلموا اختي 
فيه بعض الكلمات ما كنت اعرفها
والله كلام القطافه حلو 
صحيح انا وحده منهم بس فيه كلمات قديمه
يقولونها لكبار
ههههههههههههه
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*حلووه الكلمات*
*وعلى اني من القطيف بس في حاجات اول مره تمر عليي*
*هههههه*
*اما على تحويل ث = ف*
*صاحبتي في الفصل ماعندها الا كفير , فلافين , فلافه , فلاجه*
*>> قووووويه كثر منها*
*جخه هالموضوع >> كشخه*
*يسلموووو خيه*
*تحياتي*
**

----------


## نجمه سهيل

حلو يا أهل القطيف
آنسة كرزة نسيتي : البوشية  .. المدة .. القبقاب ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

> هل هذا هو كلام اهل تاروت افيدونا
> 
> 
> *حْضَارْ: سور المزرعة أو البيت في القديم0*
> *ادَّنْ وْبِيْهَات : أذن من فتره – آذان الصلاة0*
> *حِبْ: بكسر الحاء - وعاء لشرب الماء قديماً0تكون من الأعلى**أسطوانية الشكل**ثم تتسع للأسفل*
> *شَرْب: الشَّرْب - المسار الذي يجري فيه الماء لسقاية الزرع0*
> *أمْ الخَضَرْواللِّيْفْ : النخلة 0 وكانت الأمهات يقولون لأطفالهم لاتخرج للشارع حتى لاتسرقك أم الخضر والليف وذلك لتخويفهم0*
> *أوْقَرْ : انتهى من صنع شي*
> ...



 
*يســـــلمو ع المرور بس ماادري يعني مااقدر أفيدك* 

*دمت بـــوود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> نصيافات : توائم
> هذي دايما مااقولها لاولاد اخووي التوأم .
> 
> اعكس = روح صوور .. واعكس اساسا هي كلمة فارسة
> واعتقد حتى جخه وصمايل والمراد بعد يقوولوها .. واصلها فارسي .
> 
> يسلمووو حبووبة ع النقل .
> 
> وردا على متوسد الذيب اللي ذكرته اهل تاروت واكثر المناطق يقولوه . بس أخر كلمة وكذلك بعض الكلمات اول مرة اسمعها
> ...



*أمــــورهـ تسلمي على المرور نورتي حبوبهـ* 

*دمتي بـــــوود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> خخخخخخخخ 
> 
> يسلمووو ع اللهجه



*يســلمو ع المرور*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> والله خووووش كلمات بعضها اقولها وبعضها توني اعرفها
> 
> ابدعتي بهالموضوع
> 
> 
> يسلمووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> تحياتي



*الابداع مرورش حبوبهـ نورتي*

*دمتي بـــووود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> كلمات جداً رائعه 
> 
> تفوح منهم رائحة الماضي العطره 
> سلمت يداك خيتو كرزه 
> 
> والله يعطيش الف عافيه



*الأروع مرورش ويعطيــش العافيهـ ع المرور نورتي* 

*دمتي بـــوود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيـــــكم العافيهـ ع المرور نورتو ودمتم بود* 

*كرووزهـ*

----------


## na2cl.

*وهذي مشاركتي 

روح اتحسن : احلق شعرك 

محايه : مساحة قلم الرصاص

دعبول : تطلق على الطعس الصغير من الرمل

طنقور : اداة لعب تصنع من جريد النخل 

كوس : الحر 

لاهوب : الهواء الحار 

مقطة : براية اقلام

عفر : يمكن

هست : كناية عن كثرة الشئ

خاست : لعبة قديمة يلعبها الاولاد

ألطير : لعبة قديمة يلعبها الاولاد

خشيشوة : لعبة قديمة يلعبها الاولاد

ودمتم سالمين 
*

----------


## عنيده

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه ع الكلمات .. 



والله بعضهم اعرفهم لانه نستخدهم في البحرين .. 


تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *وهذي مشاركتي* 
> 
> *روح اتحسن : احلق شعرك* 
> 
> *مااحس يقولوهـا* 
> 
> *محايه : مساحة قلم الرصاص*
> 
> *احنــــــا بالنسبهـ الينا والا أعرفهم مساحهـ* 
> ...



 
*تسلم ع المرور خيو نورت ودمت بوود* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> الله يعطيكم الف عافيه ع الكلمات .. 
> 
> 
> 
> والله بعضهم اعرفهم لانه نستخدهم في البحرين .. 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



 
*يسلموو ع المرور عنيدهـ نورتي ودمتي بوود* 

*كروزهـ ...*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

مرررررررررة حليوين اني اقولهم ضحكتني ليش الاخ من وين

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

ههههههههههه الاخت

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مرررررررررة حليوين اني اقولهم ضحكتني ليش الاخ من وين







> ههههههههههه الاخت



*في شي يضحك .؟؟؟* 



 :huh:  :huh:  :huh:  


*نعم ؟؟؟* 
*عموماً شكراً ع المرور وأنتبهي مرهـ ثانيهـ*

----------


## نور الوجود

*يسلموا على الموضوع الحلو والله  يعطيكي العافيه0*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*اووهــــو علينا..هالكلمات في بيتنا ماتقولها الا امي..وما تقول كلمات*
*كثيره,ولكن لما نروح بيت خالتي اللي للحين متمسكين  بالكلمات..نستمع لهم وعلى وجوهنا 100 علامة إستفهاام..ولما نسئل ايش يعني..*
*يقولون تطورتوا..والمشكله الكلام ماينقال في البيت فكيف بنعرف معناااه*
*<>>>><<اللحين كروووزه تقول ويش دخلني انا في قصة عيلتها..*
*المهم..ترى الكلمااات اتمنى اني ماانساها..لعلها تفيدني ابدا محادثه ترافيه فيها*
*>>>ترى قعدت مده أحاول استوعب ويش التراف وتااالي فهمت انوتراث*
*..*
*مشكوووره عالموضوع الرووعه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *يسلموا على الموضوع الحلو والله يعطيكي العافيه0*



 
 
*يســـــــــلمو ع المرور الأحلى نورتي حبوبهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *اووهــــو علينا..هالكلمات في بيتنا ماتقولها الا امي..وما تقول كلمات*
> 
> *كثيره,ولكن لما نروح بيت خالتي اللي للحين متمسكين بالكلمات..نستمع لهم وعلى وجوهنا 100 علامة إستفهاام..ولما نسئل ايش يعني..*
> *يقولون تطورتوا..والمشكله الكلام ماينقال في البيت فكيف بنعرف معناااه*
> *<>>>><<اللحين كروووزه تقول ويش دخلني انا في قصة عيلتها..*
> *المهم..ترى الكلمااات اتمنى اني ماانساها..لعلها تفيدني ابدا محادثه ترافيه فيها*
> *>>>ترى قعدت مده أحاول استوعب ويش التراف وتااالي فهمت انوتراث*
> *..*
> 
> *مشكوووره عالموضوع الرووعه*



 
*هلا بسومهـ ان شــــــــاء الله تستفيدي وتتعلمي التراف* 

*نورتي بسومهـ* 

*دمتي بوود ماانحرم طلتكم الحلوهـ*

*تحيــــــــــأتي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## ناقد أخبار

ايه عدل هذا الشغل الصح!!
 مصطلحات تراثية حلو مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره موضوعك لما له فائدة في توثيق مثل هذه المصطلحات التي يعتبرها البعض تخلف عندما يستخدمونها !

الف شكر لك وللجميع على هذا الموضوع 

واضيفي عندك

 قرنه = زاويه
بدعج = بافرك جسمي
عنصوص = بروز في الجدران او الطرقات
مندبيه
حبايه
خوخه
طره
حمار الدرج
عتبه
دمجه
المصبح
دار


على فكره هذا كان مشروع تخرجي من الجامعة طلبه مني رئيس القسم ان اعمل فيه والحمد لله انهيته 
طبعا كنت اذكر المصطلح وابحث عن اصل الكلمه هل هي عربيه ام فارسيه ام هنديه ام تركيه ام انجليزية 
يعني كنت ابحث في كل القواميس 
تصويروا  انو اكثر من 800 مصطلح بحثت عنهم 85% منهم موجودين في القواميس العربيه مثل لسان العرب والصحاح وغيرهم حتى بعضهم مدكور في احاديث الرسول (ص ) يعني عربيه فصحى ومن لا يصدق يقولي عشان ارسله نسخه من البحث والباقي منهم تركيه وهنديه وفارسيه وانجليزيه معربه 

اوه عفر مصختها في الهدره !

الف شكر لك خيتي على هذا الموضوع واتمنى منك ومن الجميع المشاركه في وضع اي مصطلح يعرفه 

تحياتي لك وللجميع

----------


## Malamh Cute

> ايه عدل هذا الشغل الصح!!
> 
> مصطلحات تراثية حلو مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره موضوعك لما له فائدة في توثيق مثل هذه المصطلحات التي يعتبرها البعض تخلف عندما يستخدمونها ! 
> الف شكر لك وللجميع على هذا الموضوع  
> واضيفي عندك 
> قرنه = زاويه
> بدعج = بافرك جسمي
> عنصوص = بروز في الجدران او الطرقات
> مندبيه
> ...



 
 
*يسلموووو خيوو ع طلتـــــــــك الحلووووهـ*

*ماانحرم طلتــــــــــكم الحلوووهـ*

*ربي يعطيــــــــــكم ألف عافيهـ*

*دمتمـ بووود*

*سلامي* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## ناقد أخبار

> *يسلموووو خيوو ع طلتـــــــــك الحلووووهـ* 
> *ماانحرم طلتــــــــــكم الحلوووهـ* 
> *ربي يعطيــــــــــكم ألف عافيهـ* 
> *دمتمـ بووود* 
> *سلامي*  
> 
> *كروزهـ*



 الله يبارك لك خيتي كروز 
انا الحمد لله تخرجت والان ادرس ماجستير وموضوعي عن العماره الاسلاميه في القطيف وقراها 

دعائك خيتي لنا بالتوفيق 

تحياتي لك وللجميع

----------


## Malamh Cute

> الله يبارك لك خيتي كروز 
> انا الحمد لله تخرجت والان ادرس ماجستير وموضوعي عن العماره الاسلاميه في القطيف وقراها 
> 
> دعائك خيتي لنا بالتوفيق 
> 
> تحياتي لك وللجميع



*شكراً ع المرور خيووو نورت* 

*سلامي* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## king of love

أحين أغلب الكلمات لا تستخدم صار الكلام مخلط بس هالكلام يستخدمه الشياب

----------


## Malamh Cute

> أحين أغلب الكلمات لا تستخدم صار الكلام مخلط بس هالكلام يستخدمه الشياب



 
*يسلمو ع المرور* 

*سلامي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## سارة خاتون

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بعض الكلمات لا تزال موجوده*
*تسلم ايدك* 
*تقبلي مروري* 
*سارة خاتون*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بعض الكلمات لا تزال موجوده* 
> *تسلم ايدك*  
> *تقبلي مروري*  
> 
> *سارة خاتون*



 
 
*تسلمي ع المرور سارة خاتون* 

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحلوهـ*


*سلامي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## شمووخ ذاتي

بسـم الله كـآنهم يـتكلمواا فـآآآرسي خم بم مدري شـنوو ,,

عـالعمومووم يسـلموو ..,,

وتقبلوا مروري,,,

وتحيااتي..,,

----------


## Malamh Cute

> بسـم الله كـآنهم يـتكلمواا فـآآآرسي خم بم مدري شـنوو ,,
> 
> عـالعمومووم يسـلموو ..,,
> 
> وتقبلوا مروري,,,
> 
> وتحيااتي..,,



 
*تسلمي ع المرور نورتي*

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحلوهـ*

*سلامي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

يسلموا على المجهود الحلو والرائع  :ongue: 
مشكورة غناتي  :icon30:

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلموا على المجهود الحلو والرائع 
> 
> 
> مشكورة غناتي



 
 
*تسلمي حبوبهـ ع المرور الأحلى نورتي*

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحلوهـ*

*دمتم بود*

*سلامي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## عاشق العسكري

يسلمو على الطرح الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلمو على الطرح الرائع
> تحياتي



 
*يسلمووو ع مرورك الأروع نورت*

*ماانحـــــرم طلتكم الحلوووهـ ،،،*

*سلامي ،،،*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هههههه*

*عن جد ؟ ؟ ؟*

*حلوين والله احس كأنو لهم رنـّـة في الأذن* 

*بس كان نفسي أنو الكلمات كانت بالتشكيل* 

*عشان أعرف بالدقة كيف طريقة نطقهم*

*يعطيكي العافيه اختي آنسهـ كـرزهـ* 

*مرره حلو المووع بحب هادي النوعيه من المواضيع*

*تقبلوا مروري*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *هههههه* 
> *عن جد ؟ ؟ ؟* 
> *حلوين والله احس كأنو لهم رنـّـة في الأذن*  
> *بس كان نفسي أنو الكلمات كانت بالتشكيل*  
> *عشان أعرف بالدقة كيف طريقة نطقهم* 
> *يعطيكي العافيه اختي آنسهـ كـرزهـ*  
> *مرره حلو المووع بحب هادي النوعيه من المواضيع* 
> ...



 
*الله يعــــآفيك ؛؛*

*تسلمي ع الطـلهـ الحلوهــ* 

*اذا لقيت الموضوع بالتشكيل لطشته لعيونكـ  ؛؛*

*مآانحرم طلتكم الحلوهـ ؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------


## أموله

:bigsmile:  :bigsmile: هههههههههههههههههههه مشكورة خيـــــ ـه  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## Malamh Cute

> هههههههههههههههههههه مشكورة خيـــــ ـه



 
*العفو تسلمي ع الطلهـ الحلوهـ ،،،*

*لاعدم ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## //ميمي//

مشكوووووووووووووووووره كروزه على الكلمات دكرتيني بجدتي الله يرحمها
خداره:ستاره

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مشكوووووووووووووووووره كروزه على الكلمات دكرتيني بجدتي الله يرحمها
> خداره:ستاره



 
*العفوو ميمي نورتي حبوبه والله يرحم جدتك ،،،* 
*تسلمي ع الطلهـ الحلوهـ ،،* 
*تحيآتووو*

----------


## jomanah

_اهليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن_
_يسلمووو كروزه الموضوع " كووشخه"عليهم كلمات" توووحفه "عااد يلا ترجميها هااذي هههههههههه_

----------


## Malamh Cute

> _اهليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن_
> 
> _يسلمووو كروزه الموضوع " كووشخه"عليهم كلمات" توووحفه "عااد يلا ترجميها هااذي هههههههههه_



 

*تسلمي يالغلا ع الطلهـ الحلوهـ ،،*

*لاعدم*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## سر النجاة

والله فيه كلمات نستخدمها للحين 
وفيه كلمات نستخدمها اذا حبينا نقلد على أمهاتنا وجداتنا 
تشكري اختي على الموضوع

----------


## Malamh Cute

> والله فيه كلمات نستخدمها للحين 
> وفيه كلمات نستخدمها اذا حبينا نقلد على أمهاتنا وجداتنا 
> تشكري اختي على الموضوع



 
*تسلمي خيتوو ع التوآجد  ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـِ ألف عافيه ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الملاك

*يسلمووو كرووزهــ عالطرح* 

*تحياتي : الملاك*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *يسلمووو كرووزهــ عالطرح* 
> 
> *تحياتي : الملاك*



 
*ملووكهـ* 

*تسلمي لي والله يالغلا ع الطلهـ  ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـِ ألف عآفيه ..!*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
بصرااحه كلمات ترااثيه كشخه يعني جميله
وحد علمي ان السنجاغ هو مشبك للشعر 

واتختن هو تطهير الطفل ويتختل  اي يمشي بهدواء او اشوي اشوي 

ومنغبشه  يعني من الفجر  قبل طلوع الشمس

تقبلي مروري الله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *السلام عليكم* 
> *بصرااحه كلمات ترااثيه كشخه يعني جميله*
> *وحد علمي ان السنجاغ هو مشبك للشعر* 
> 
> *واتختن هو تطهير الطفل ويتختل اي يمشي بهدواء او اشوي اشوي* 
> 
> *ومنغبشه يعني من الفجر قبل طلوع الشمس*
> 
> *تقبلي مروري الله يعطيش العافيه*



 
*هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*تسلمي يالغلا ع الكلمآت  ،،*

*وربي يعطيكـِ ألف عآفيه  ،،*

*لاعدمت التوآجد قمر ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## فضايل القطيف

اية :sad2: الله زمان الطيب والنخوة خسارة كل شي تغير
شكرا ع الطرح :toung:

----------


## عاشقة نزار

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

يسلمو

----------


## Malamh Cute

> ايةالله زمان الطيب والنخوة خسارة كل شي تغير
> شكرا ع الطرح



 
*العفوووو تسلمي ع التوآجد ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره
> 
> يسلمو



 
*العفووووو تسلمي ع التوآجد*

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه*

*تحيآتوو*

----------

